

The Fox, Only Better – Minimalist Firefox UI - PetitPrince
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/the-fox-only-better/

======
spolu
Nice work! Love the flexibility and extensibility of Firefox... That's quite
impressive

